# Cabbage white caterpillars?



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Every year i grow nasturtiums and my daughter and i always bring in a few leaves with cabbage white eggs on them and watch the caterpillars hatch, grow, pupate and then release the butterflies.

I've never been able to find any info as to whether the caterpillars would be a good feeder for Spike, or if they would be toxic. I have literally hundreds of them during the summer and they could make a nice wee seasonal addition to Spikes diet if they're safe.

Does anyone know?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I have asked exactly the same question last year - and didn't get many useful replies.

I do use them if I know for certainty that they have only been feeding on Nasturtiums (which are edible anyway) and free from pesticides etc. I have given a few of them to Eyed lizards and Leos. I wouldn't use more than a few as treats.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Cool, i'll give it a go next season :2thumb:

I would only use ones i'd raised indoors to be safe anyhow, was just concerned as i know some caterpillars to be highly toxic, just don't know which ones. Cheers for replying xxx


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

To be honest, given the drastic drop in butterfly numbers over the past few years, I would be tempted to recommend trying something else I'm afraid.


----------



## WrexTheDragon (Sep 9, 2011)

Some parasitic wasps lay eggs in these caterpillars. I would not feed them to my pet.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

955i said:


> To be honest, given the drastic drop in butterfly numbers over the past few years, I would be tempted to recommend trying something else I'm afraid.





WrexTheDragon said:


> Some parasitic wasps lay eggs in these caterpillars. I would not feed them to my pet.


Hi guys, i see what you're saying, as i mentioned above though i take the caterpillars indoors as eggs, literally hundreds of them, so they're safe from natural predation and i'm releasing more as butterflies than would naturally survive anyway and obviously as they're being raised indoors in a faunarium there's no chance of parasitic wasps getting near them either. I don't intend to use all of them as a staple food during summer, just wanted to toss a couple into Spike for a bit of variety as long as they're non toxic :2thumb:


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

WrexTheDragon said:


> Some parasitic wasps lay eggs in these caterpillars. I would not feed them to my pet.


You think the wasp larvae will eat your lizard too ??!!


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I see no problem, in fact lots of positives for using THESE caterpillars. Toxic caterpillars will have bright warning colours and /or nasty hairs/spines.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Cheers again for all the replies, quite looking forward to caterpillar season! My OH thinks i'll wuss out tho as i get attached to the caterpillars :blush: I'm sure one of them will :censor: me off tho :devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've used them a few times with no problems. And cabbage whites are hardly at risk- as any gardener could tell you!:devil:


----------



## WrexTheDragon (Sep 9, 2011)

Blaptica said:


> You think the wasp larvae will eat your lizard too ??!!


More likely the lizard will eat both if they are present.


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

there two types

the smaller has lil green catterpillaers 

and the bigger, paler spotted catterpillers with few hairs


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

My friend has grown cabbages this year purposely to get a few little cabbage white caterpillars as treats for her chameleons. As long as you don't use pesticides then they are quite safe. I didn't realise that Nasturtiums are a fave plant on which to lay eggs (presumably the caterpillars feed on these too?), so I'll give it a try myself next summer!


----------

